

A hands-on review of RealDVD, the first legal DVD copier - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2008/09/23/realdvd-review/

======
biohacker42
... _it adds additional copy protection that prevents users from sharing the
DVD copies they’ve made, or watching them on anything other than up to five
Windows PCs per license..._

It won't let me do what I want, and it's not a good way to backup what you
spent your hard earned money on.

And none of this bothers real pirates who are in it to make a lot of money by
selling millions of pirated copies.

Either the copyright owners are stupid and don't see how pissing off the every
day customer without doing anything for pirates is bad for business. Or...

They are not stupid at all, and the penultimate goal of DRM is not to stop
piracy but to bring back DivX.

Then they can charge per viewing, charge for fast forwarding, rewinding,
pausing, all a separate charge.

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

